# My newest toy...



## PurduePara203 (Dec 13, 2007)

Well, here she is.  I took my old Double Star lower and decided to build a CQB rifle off of it.  It's an 11.5" Rock River upper (and yes, it's registered as a SBR).  I threw on a ARMS rail system and flip up rear iron sight.  The optic is an Eotech 552, the light is a Surefire and the vertical grip is made by Tango Down.  The pistol grip is an Ergo Sure-grip and I got one of those nifty little CAA stock saddles that pretty much turns a regular M4 stock into a SOPMOD stock with a much better cheek weld.  The paint job is my work, I was kind of going for a woodland/grassland look.  I did the base coat in OD and Medium green then dusted it with some tan using grass as a stencil of sorts.  Finally I used my sniper veil to give it that snake skin look.  The next accessory is all ready on the way, I just have to wait for the ATF to approve it before I can pick it up.  It's a Gemtech HALO suppressor that should knock about 33 decibels off of her bark.  It's no secret that I'm a bit of a gun nut so anyways, just thought I'd share with the masses.  Enjoy.


----------



## Chopstick (Dec 13, 2007)

aaah so that is where you have been hiding.  Nice!;)


----------



## Centermass (Dec 13, 2007)

Sweet. :cool:

Better tie it down before one of your Ranger Buddies gets his dickbeaters on it.........lol


----------



## gunslinger (Dec 13, 2007)

Centermass said:


> Sweet. :cool:


 
Yup, X2


----------



## lonylrs (Dec 13, 2007)

i do dirty things with that sexy beast of a carbine at night ...


----------



## PurduePara203 (Dec 13, 2007)

Keep it up Lony, that carbine might just do dirty things to you when you're sleeping...


----------



## pardus (Dec 13, 2007)

J that is sexy!

Very well done mate!


----------



## Pete031 (Dec 13, 2007)

looks good. What kind of paint did you use?


----------



## Gypsy (Dec 13, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Dec 14, 2007)

Very nice, even though I HATE doublestar! lol

Awesome paint job btw


----------



## PurduePara203 (Dec 14, 2007)

Pete031 said:


> looks good. What kind of paint did you use?



Believe it or not, I just gave it the Kyrlon touch.  They've got a line of ultra-flat camo colors that seem to work just fine.  This is the 3rd weapon I've painted and so far I haven't had any problems with the paint.  It does begin to chip off in a few places after a while but I think that gives it character.


----------



## The91Bravo (Dec 14, 2007)

Purdue,

Awesome. I use Krylon all the time, and no complaints.  It does add to the character of the wep when some of it it rubbed off.

Question for y'all though.

I always put my EoTech towards the rear like I would with regular optics, so, what is the benefit of putting it on the front???

Just wanting to know.

p.s. Gun porn rocks ;)


----------



## MADMIKE175 (Dec 14, 2007)

Where can I pick mine up? I don't care how much it cost - looks real nice dude....oh yeah what's your street address so I can send you a Christmass card.....

Nice job!


----------



## PurduePara203 (Dec 14, 2007)

The91Bravo said:


> I always put my EoTech towards the rear like I would with regular optics, so, what is the benefit of putting it on the front???



If you look really close at the rail system, the part that clamps on to the flat top is about a quarter inch higher than that part that shrouds the barrel.  I was originally going to put the Eotech on the flat top but when I did I realized the rear iron wouldn't co-witness with the front sight because the Eotech blocks the line of sight.  So basically I've got a trade off, I can either put it on the front like in the picture and still be able to use the rear iron, or I can put it on the flat top and balance it out a little.  It does make it a little front heavy and the suppressor is only going to add about a pound and a half to the front end but the way I see it, thats going to eat a lot of the muzzle flip and make follow on shots a lot easier.  After all it is a CQB rifle.  The down side to the weight on the front end is that it's gonna start getting heavy as shit if I'm pulling security on a door or window for any amount of time.  Realistically, I'll probably leave it mounted on the front for a while so I can at least get the iron zeroed but after that I'll probably move it back to the flat top.  I've been thinking about getting one of those Eotech 4X magnifiers that basically turns a regular Eotech into an ACOG with a different reticle.  That way it could go from a 300 meter rifle back to a CQB rifle with the flip of a throw lever.  If I do that the magnifier will have to be mounted on the same rail so it'll line up with the sight.  It's still a work in progress but as I add stuff to it I'll update the porn.  Glad you guys like it.


----------



## EATIII (Dec 14, 2007)

J, they have a mount so you can use your Iron sights also. I wont be around for Jan but I'll Have Arthur give you the one he owes me. you can use it for awile.


----------



## PurduePara203 (Dec 14, 2007)

EATIII said:


> J, they have a mount so you can use your Iron sights also. I wont be around for Jan but I'll Have Arthur give you the one he owes me. you can use it for awile.



I think the mount you're talking about would work on most rail systems but this one is a little different.  The rail system I have attaches by clamping onto the flat top and in doing so, makes it about a quarter inch taller on top of the upper receiver.  Theres no way I could mount the Eotech on the top of the receiver and still be able to line up the iron sights unless I took off the rail system all together.  I'll definitely check it out though, thanks brother.


----------



## EATIII (Dec 14, 2007)

PurduePara203 said:


> I think the mount you're talking about would work on most rail systems but this one is a little different.  The rail system I have attaches by clamping onto the flat top and in doing so, makes it about a quarter inch taller on top of the upper receiver.  Theres no way I could mount the Eotech on the top of the receiver and still be able to line up the iron sights unless I took off the rail system all together.  I'll definitely check it out though, thanks brother.



Got ya, missed that, but if it works you mor than welcome. What's mine is yours (for loan,lol)


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Dec 14, 2007)

I bought a flip up iron sight from RR that lines up perfectly on the upper receiver.


----------



## The91Bravo (Dec 15, 2007)

My GG&G flip up co-witnesses fine with the factory front and my flattop...

Thnx for the answer

S


----------

